# ducato door mirror smashed - replacements?



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Some clown in a big 4X4 didn't think it necessary to slow down in narrow Devon road - the bang when we hit scared the pants off me, but the only damage to my van was the lower of the two mirror glasses was knocked off. Couldn't find it anywhere (found the other guys though, in pieces).

Will I have to buy a whole new mirror unit or has anyone got away with replaceing the mirror glass? The electric adjusting bits seem OK, looks to me like the mirror glass will have some kind of moulding on the back which pushes in to the rubber bellows thing. 

If I have to get whole new mirror unit, anyone know where they can be obtained at reasonable price? I'm guessing this is going to cost...


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Will I have to buy a whole new mirror unit or has anyone got away with replaceing the mirror glass? The electric adjusting bits seem OK, looks to me like the mirror glass will have some kind of moulding on the back which pushes in to the rubber bellows thing.
> 
> If I have to get whole new mirror unit, anyone know where they can be obtained at reasonable price? I'm guessing this is going to cost


Oh dear, and again oh dear, had the same problem in France a couple of years ago - unfortunately both mirror glasses on the nearside were wiped out - and here's the rub - the mirrors are the same price even tho' the top one is so much bigger - didn't replace mine until I'd arrived home as they have to be ordered - hold your breath - it's cheaper to buy a complete mirror than two mirror glasses (mirrors £67 + VAT each - complete mirror £115 + VAT) guess which option I went for. Oh, by the way, mine weren't electric adjusters. The glass can be replaced quite easily by pushing it into the "rubber bellows" thing - carefully.

Hope this is of some help and so sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings re prices - can you source any from a scrap yard?

Keith


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Beagle,

maybe it was the same 4x4 clown that smashed my mirror some weeks ago in Scotland? And, of course, drove away without stopping.

In my case the lower, wide angle mirror was totally smashed, the upper mirror totally bent out of position, and the plastic frame broken. 

Back home at my local Fiat utility vehicle garage, it turned out the most economic (and practical) way was to replace the complete mirror unit. Would have been a matter of turning out and in three bolts, hadn't I the version with the extra long arms and the garage only the unit with the standard arms on stock. So it was 5 bolts. :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just a thought here - when organising replacement parts, check out the prices at Peugeot / Citroen dealers as well, (if yours is a Fiat); quite often different prices for the same bits!


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Same happened to me twice in one week at the same place in Ireland.
In my case the mirror it self did not break but the motor units actuating arms and gears were damaged and stripped. Also I have a nice dent in the passenger door where the mirror impacted. I went to Fiat to see if I could but the motor and arms but they said I have to buy the whole mirror Assembly. Instead I have bodged it back together and it has held fine for over a year. I guess the only reason the lower mirror did not break was, it remain connected to the heating wires when it cam out.
So if any one has a broken unit the the motors and gears are ok........


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi 

I was in Halfords today and noticed that they do a replacement mirror for the ducato.

stew


----------



## syrokid (May 7, 2006)

hi

i replaced one on my ducato from www.wingmirrorman.com cost me £24.00 brilliant service through post in a couple of days, i had been quoted silly prices everywhere else


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks Syrokid - just emailed them.


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

There will be fun and games.especially accross the channel, when the new Fiats hit the streets,the indicator repeaters are in the mirrors,like the Mercs etc, also the radio antenna is now incorporated in the drivers door mirror,the indicator lens is part of the mirror assembly,so,break the indicator and you need a complete new mirror! Now, if I folded them in out of harms way and fitted two of those mirror extentions the tuggers use,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hmmmm.


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

My thoughts entirely ,when i saw the new cab at the shepton show , whats one of those going to cost eh?


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

Around £400 Ron,said the nice man(Scott Stephens) from Auto-trail at York.Just another way of seperating us from our hard earned cash.


----------

